# Fetchmail Problem mit BCC



## GalaxyWarrior (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Folgende Konstelation:

Einen Root Server mail.domain.tld auf welchem Postfix+Cyrus laufen.
Alle Mails die an bekannte user gehen werden in das Postfach Catchall gelegt.

Der 2. Server steht intern, greift mails per POP3 von mail.domain.tld ab und schickt sie weiter an einen internen Mailserver der für dieses Problem aber nicht wichtig ist. Dazu ist auf diesem Server zusätzlich Sendmail installiert.

Wenn ich jetzt eine Mail reinbekomme, werden die empfänger in X-Envelope-To geschrieben. Funktioniert auch alles für To und CC super.

Wenn eine Mail per BCC kommt, dann werden auch die BCC empfänger in X-Envelope-To geschrieben aber die Mail kommt nie an.

Wenn ich eine Mail schicke die nur einen Empfänger hat welcher als BCC drin steht, dann kommt die Mail an. Sobald die Mail mehr als einen Empfänger hat (ganz egal ob der 2. Empfänger TO, CC oder BCC ist) bekommt der BCC empfänger die Mail nicht.

Im header steht aber das entsprechende X-Envelope-To für den empfänger, es wird aber ignoriert.

Hat einer ne Lösung dafür? Ich bin auch offen für andere Vorschläge die Mails auf den Internen Server zu bekommen, ich hänge nicht so zwangsweise an Fetchmail.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------

